# Vacuum sealing machines



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello again,

I've been absent from this forum for a while. Ihope I am posting in the correct forum.

I bought a food saver machine about a year and a half ago. V3880

TheAccessory hose has died. I took it apart to make sure it wasn't clogged. It's not the hose and I've read a whole lot of complaints online about some of the newer machines in the lack of support from the company which now owns food saver (Jardin).

It still works for sealing the bags. But I bought a lot of these canisters, marinating canister, etc which work with the accessory hose. 

Was there any other manufacturers out there that actually make a vacuum sealing product which lasts and has some sort of decent customer support?

Thanks


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of places selling parts for them.
Mostly the seals.
I don't know if that unit has a separate vacuum pump for the hose of if it uses the main pump for both functions.
I would disassemble it and see if there is 1 or 2 pumps and try switching the hoses around just to test it.
We had one that broke and my wife took it back to Costco.
No receipt and she had it 4 years and they gave her money back so she bought the new model.


----------



## gnome (Jan 22, 2015)

if you do not feel comfortable taking it apart every time you want to use it you can use a break bleeder on the accessories.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Would you consider making a home made one? Pretty cheap?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Hangman, I bought this medical vacuum pump on Ebay for $25 plus shipping. It will pull a vacuum down to 23 in and works great on dry goods and I have even pulled a vacuum on strawberries in a jar that I put into the freezer. Keep in mind that most compressors that pump air will also pull or vacuum air out. Mylar or freezer bags can be a problem with this setup. Freezer bags are air permeable but work great for short term storage.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I just ordered a cheap vacuum pump off ebay for storing dry goods in glass jars it's supposed to pull down to around 28 in also gonna build a vacuum chamber, what do the vacuum sealing machines pull 18-19 in?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

The Food Saver V3840 will pull down to 21 Inches.


----------

